#  >  > E-Commerce, Social Media and Online Marketing >  >  > Ecommerce and Online Marketing >  >  > Social Media Marketing >  >  10 Facebook Stats for Business Owners and Marketers.

## Bhavya

Planning to use Facebook for your marketing efforts in 2021? Before you execute your campaign check out the below Facebook stats from Oberlo, the stats will help you to plan your Facebook marketing strategy effectively.

----------

